# 1986 Stanza 4WD rear struts?



## Scotty G (Nov 22, 2015)

Hi, all. I have a 1986 Stanza 4WD 5-speed wagon and I have yet to be able to locate any rear struts that will work, after several tries. I even have two shops with lots of shop time and money involved in looking for replacement rear struts. The 4WD wagon struts are different, most people just send me a link to RockAuto or something, thinking that it's that easy. Not. The second shop hasn't been able to locate anything that will work, either, after several tries in ordering what were supposedly the correct struts. Does anyone have an idea of what might work to replace the OEM/factory rear struts on a 4WD Stanza wagon? Or, any modifications that you've used to adapt some other struts to work? Thanks!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"Back in the day," we used to call them "Wally Wagons" in the dealership. They weren't bad vehicles, but you hardly see them, these days. The 4x4 Wagons, which Nissan considered "Off-Road" versions, were pretty rare then and even rarer, now. If you can find new, genuine Nissan part, you better grab them now while they last! Obviously, tune-up items and brake parts will likely always be available on the aftermarket, but body parts and interior items and such are getting harder to find by the day---much like your rear struts! The Nissan rear strut kits for the 1986 Stanza Wagon 4x4, which were made by Tokico, were discontinued but had the following part #'s:

Driver's side, rear: 55303-06R25
Passenger side, rear: 55302-06R25

I found a passenger side, genuine Nissan strut on Ebay for $311.45 (free shipping-Item #121034080010 ):

Nissan 55302-06R25 Rear Suspension Strut Kit RH **FREE SHIPPING** **BRAND NEW** | eBay

I would grab it ASAP as it was the only "new" strut option I could find! This is a shot in the dark, but might be worth contacting Selex Racing suspension to see if they can rebuild your existing strut(s). Explain your dilemma to them and ask if they can help. Or, you could find places that rebuild struts or shocks on antique cars and do the same. There are no guarantees, but asking is free and sometimes you have to get creative when dealing with cars with obsolete parts. I'm currently finding a similar situation going on with some parts on my '03 Frontier SVE (which has the supercharged engine). I'm not as in bad of a situation as you are with your Wagon, though...yet! Here's the info for Selex:

SELEX Racing suspension

Or, contact Tokico and ask if they can recommend options for you, as they were the OE manufacturer. Their info is here:

Contact Us


----------



## Scotty G (Nov 22, 2015)

Fantastic! Thank you so much for the reply, smj999smj! It's mind blowing to me that there simply aren't any options for rear struts. Didn't we fly to the moon 48 years ago, land, and then fly back to earth? That's crazy. But, thanks again for the eBay link and for taking your personal time to check it out, that is outstanding. 

I hope I can dig something up, and I hope that you can on your sweet SVE, too. 
Thanks again!
SG


----------

